# "Gender-bending chemical timebomb fear for boys' fertility"



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aside from the ridiculously sensationalist headline (meh, it's the Daily Mail again), this is quite an interesting, although hardly completely new, article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1180957/Gender-bending-chemical-timebomb-fear-boys-fertility.html

C~x

/links


----------

